
Saving Todos to My Calendar - RupertWiser
https://benwiser.com/blog/Saving-todos-to-my-calendar.html
======
lkc9
That's pretty cool, this reminds me of that notepad todo list idea [1] but I
guess this is a little more user friendly?

[1] [https://lifehacker.com/why-you-should-set-up-your-to-do-
list...](https://lifehacker.com/why-you-should-set-up-your-to-do-list-in-a-
plain-text-f-5859642)

~~~
RupertWiser
Thanks! That was actually my inspiration. I probably should have mentioned it
but I tried to keep this post pretty free form while I was working on this so
I didn't heavily editorialise it.

